# Lost a Hive this winter



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you taste it? Let that be your determinate.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Put it out for the bees. If they will not eat it you shouldn't either.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome! Put it out for the bees. If they will not eat it you shouldn't either.


X2


----------

